# Puppies stomach is bloated.



## Westie3 (Jun 6, 2011)

I've tried searching the forums, but I don't see this posted. I'm really sorry if it has been posted before.

I have an 18-week-old Westie. We've had her for about 8 days. We took her for her first vet visit on Saturday and she got her rabies shot. Later that evening, I noticed her belly was bloated. I thought maybe she had worms, so I called first thing Monday morning to the vet to see if it was positive. They said they wouldn't know until today. The results ended up being negative, but her belly is still bloated. I'm concerned because I know bloating can be a serious thing. She is acting normal. She is eating and drinking and eliminating normally, too. The vet had us switch her from 2 feedings a day to 3 feedings. Could that cause her bloating? Also, my husband bought her two rawhide chew toys on Saturday. Could that cause bloating? I'm going to call the vet tomorrow and see if there is anything else that could cause it. They said that a few causes could be if she ate grass or if her dog food wasn't sitting well with her. She is on the same food she was being fed before we got her. I would also think she would have started bloating earlier than Saturday if she started eating the food Monday.

I would appreciate any suggestions. And again, I'm sorry if this has already been covered.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

It's not uncommon at all to get a false negative test result for worms on a stool sample. In a puppy that age, worms would be my first thought as well and I would consider doing a course of deworming even though the test was negative. 

Is her belly bloated all the time? Sometimes puppies' bellies will look bloated after a big meal, too. Or if she was really gassy or had diarrhea (like maybe from the rawhides) it could cause some bloating.


----------



## Westie3 (Jun 6, 2011)

Quite honestly, I don't trust/like the vet we took her to. I think I'm going to call a vet that is liked better in my area tomorrow and get another opinion.

She was really gassy when we first got her. She seems to be less gassy now. Her belly is bloated all the time. Some times it's worse than others. Saturday is was pretty solid. She hasn't had diarrhea, though her stool will occasionally be more mucousy.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Well if she is otherwise normal I don't think it's an emergency, but I think it's a good plan to call a vet tomorrow for their opinion.


----------

